# Trying to lose ~20lbs of fat - Seen no improvement in 3 months



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Howdy!

I'm 28/m, 6'1" and 195 lbs.

When I was in high school and I just finished growing, I was a pretty skinny guy, at 6'1" and ~165 lbs. I never had much muscle but at least I was lean I was a bit active but this ceased into my 20's.

Years of not doing much and I've increased from ~180 to 195 in the last few years. I'm definitely noticing quite a bit of body fat and I'm trying to get rid of it.

I joined a gym in June and have been doing a combination of weight training and cardio 2-3 times per week, typically weights and cardio in a visit.

I typically burn ~650 cal on the treadmill per visit, doing either HIIT or constant runs (usually ~45-60 mins or 5-6k), depending on my mood. I don't have a lot of endurance or strength. I eat moderately, rarely snack, cut back on soft drinks (not completely, but definitely better).

I don't know exactly how many calories I consume but according to calorie calculators, I need ~2600 calories a day to maintain my weight. There is no way I'm consuming even close to that these days - probably closer to the range of 1800-2200. I could probably stand to knock that down a little more. I'm just worried to combine a lot of cardio with little food.

I have noticed one thing: I haven't been gaining any weight. I also haven't lost a damn thing. My body fat% isn't significantly different (maybe a tiny bit lower but insignificantly so) and my weight is the exact same.

I have noticed my strength has improved a little bit and I generally feel a bit healthier (less likely to feel nauseous when working out hard than I used to, etc.) but those have been the only benefits so far. I've made absolutely no progress on the body fat, which is annoying me since it's been nearly 3 months. I'm only trying to lose 20 lbs, but I can't even seem to make a dent in it.

The best thing I could probably do would be to work out more than 3 times per week. It's just proving difficult, between insomnia (most days after work, I *really* don't want to drive to a gym; I just want to sleep for the next 12 hours until my next day), keeping up a social life, work and other hobbies.

I typically spend about 1 to 1.5 hours at the gym in a session. I could stay longer, but I find I'm just exhausted after that. I'd have to rest for an hour before I could do anything else very significant.
My time is typically about 80% cardio, 20% weight training.

I find my heart rate spikes pretty high quite easily. It's very difficult to maintain a heart range in the 130-140 range while exercising. When exerting myself at all, it quickly jumps to 160+. If I'm going hard at all, it's easily up in the 172-178 range and that isn't pushing myself to my limits. I've tried doing cardio workouts within my target heart rate but I feel like I'm not doing much of anything at that point. I can't "jog" and keep within my heart rate under ~160. When I start actually "working out", my heartrate spikes up to 170+.

Do you think I should balance out my cardio and weight training? How hard should I be exerting myself? Is there anything you would recommend to improve the likelihood of getting results? I feel like my progress is very slow and any advice is welcome!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Cut way back on the cardio. Do 80% strength training, 20% cardio.

Increase strength training workout frequency - you don't need longer workouts, you need smarter ones.

Also, you need MORE calories - cutting back is NOT going to do you any good. How much protein are you consuming on a daily basis?

How are you tracking your body fat?

Can you post what a typical day's meals look like? Also, post what you are doing for your weight workouts if you can. That will give us a better idea of what we are working with and how you can change things up.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

This website is my favorite for designing workout programs. It also has animated demos that show you how to do exercises correctly:

Weight Training Workout Templates


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, another question - why do you want to lose 20 lbs?


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome responses! =D



> Also, you need MORE calories - cutting back is NOT going to do you any good. How much protein are you consuming on a daily basis?


I eat at least a chicken breast once daily. About half of my days involve 2 meals with meat.



> How are you tracking your body fat?


There is a BMI machine/scale at my gym. It shows detailed readouts of water weight, body fat, etc. I check it out about once a month. Results haven't been significantly different from when I started going (I used it on my first session at the gym) and today.



> Can you post what a typical day's meals look like?


A typical workday looks something like this:

Breakfast - Bagel w/ cream cheese with 300ml of juice (orange or apple). 

before lunch - typically up to 750ml - 1.5L of fluids (more juice, or water, depending on mood. Never more than another 300ml of juice that day.)

Lunch - Cut-up chicken with mixed vegetables (broccoli, carrots, etc.) and rice. Lunch-sized meal. Not huge but not small by any means.

More fluids throughout the day

Dinner - Either a hearty sandwich (think footlong Subway or something similar) with chicken, veggies, with some high calorie sauces (ranch, etc.), which is most days, or an occasional heavier meal, such as a pasta, wing night with friends, or something similar. Maybe a cookie for dessert.

I often won't eat again until breakfast. Dinner could be anywhere from 6pm to 9pm depending on mood, etc.



> Also, post what you are doing for your weight workouts if you can. That will give us a better idea of what we are working with and how you can change things up.


I'm not very strong with terminology in the regard, but let's see... 

I am sure to do free weights, mostly in standing positions as I don't know how to safely use a bench for anything other than sitting while using free- weights. Weigths at this point for me are usually 12.5 lbs as a typical weight, 15 lbs for a heavy weight and 7.5 lbs as a light weight when getting more exhausted. I tend to focus on biceps and triceps, but I would like to find more safe exercises for back and shoulders.

I use a leg press for legs and do some calf work on stairs at home.

I use a couple of other machines, such as this pulldown machine:
http://img.webmd.com/dtmcms/live/we...slideshow/webmd_photo_of_pulldown_machine.jpg

as well as a chest press:
http://www.sparkpeople.com/assets/exercises/Seated-Chest-Press-Machine.gif

I don't trust myself with large barbells/deadlifts/bench presses and I typically go alone so I don't have a spotter. I have tried working out with others at the gym before. I don't like it. I'd MUCH rather go alone.



> This website is my favorite for designing workout programs. It also has animated demos that show you how to do exercises correctly:


That is Awesome! Thanks!




> Oh, another question - why do you want to lose 20 lbs?


I want to look better and get back into my "normal" BMI, basically. I am officially over weight for the first time in my life with a BMI of 25.7. I don't have much muscle so a lot of that is, indeed fat. I am showing more gut than I'd like and it's slightly embarrassing, as I've never had a gut before.

While I'm at it, I'd also like to improve my endurance. I feel like I have started to achieve this, however. I'm not the complete wreck that I was when friends want to go out and do something active. I don't have a lot of endurance, but at least I'm not collapsing on the field anymore!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey there!

So I'm a 21 year girl, which means you may take what I saw with a grain of salt. However, I lost 20 pounds in 3 months and didn't gain it back, and I'm a serious Italian girl so you know the closest I'll ever get to being anorexic is not having a second plateful of pasta. 

Again, ignoring the difference in body types (which is kind of a big deal), the biggest difference I see in what you're doing is that I exercised almost every day, but for 30-45 minutes. I could never take working out or running for over an hour, so 45 minutes was usually the longest I ever did. This helped my sporadic mind not get too bored. I also ate less than you did, but that may not be relevant because you *are* a guy. 

My dad is a personal trainer and helped out with the best/most healthy way to lose weight. I'm sorry to disagree with anyone else here, but weight lifting and consuming more calories doesn't do much for getting weight off--building muscle, yes, but losing fat no. You may also have hit a plateau which is why you're not gaining or losing. Fewer calories (juice has a lotta calories, sadly) and some serious cardio should help you break the plateau. 

Good luck with everything! I'm sure you'll find what you need soon and be looking and feeling great!


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Use myfitnesspal.com to track your meals and set your goal weight and let it give you calories needed. Make sure to add back in your workouts in the exercise spot. Try to keep your protein intake high, I am currently using 40% protein 40% carb 20% fat as a goal. Lay off things like potatoes, fries, etc and eat more veggies, fruits, yogurt, etc.

Watch your portion sizes. It is extremely easy to eat more than a single portion of food, check yourself against the label to make sure you are tracking the proper number of portions in your log.


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

invisiblegirl said:


> Hey there!
> 
> So I'm a 21 year girl, which means you may take what I saw with a grain of salt. However, I lost 20 pounds in 3 months and didn't gain it back, and I'm a serious Italian girl so you know the closest I'll ever get to being anorexic is not having a second plateful of pasta.
> 
> ...


Great thoughts and thanks for the well wishes! 



> but for 30-45 minutes. I could never take working out or running for over an hour, so 45 minutes was usually the longest I ever did.


I don't find I so much get bored as just wonder if I'm making good use of my workout. I don't mind spending an hour or two at the gym. I'm just trying to see if there is anything I can do other than wicked cardio and a bit of weight training (to prevent burning off all my muscle in said cardio :tongue: ).



> I exercised almost every day


I really feel like this is my biggest problem.
I take transit to work and back every day, which involves about 2km of easy walking every work day.
Outside of that, I'm at the gym 2-3 times per week, as I mentioned in my first post. I think the problem is that I simply need to make it more consistent - go most days, rather than take most days off. It's just been tough to juggle the time when sleep is so appealing :tongue:.

That raises another question: Do you guys feel like going to the gym 3 times per week is "enough" for someone with a desk job who is trying to lose a little weight, or does weight loss simply require more dedication than that?


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

bluekitdon said:


> Use myfitnesspal.com to track your meals and set your goal weight and let it give you calories needed. Make sure to add back in your workouts in the exercise spot. Try to keep your protein intake high, I am currently using 40% protein 40% carb 20% fat as a goal. Lay off things like potatoes, fries, etc and eat more veggies, fruits, yogurt, etc.
> 
> Watch your portion sizes. It is extremely easy to eat more than a single portion of food, check yourself against the label to make sure you are tracking the proper number of portions in your log.


I'm just taking a look at that now, thanks!


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

First thing's first: forget about leg day, you're not going to need it. Secondly, eat way more protein. Thirdly, cut your calories drastically. I'm talking 1,000 under BMR.


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

> First thing's first: forget about leg day, you're not going to need it.


I wondered about that. I don't suffer from a lack of strength in my legs, either. They never give out before I'm exhausted. Good thought.



> Secondly, eat way more protein.


I just plugged in my typical meals into myfitnesspal.com. It looks like I'm getting 70-80g of protein per day without any trouble. Is that low for the situation I'm in? Are you talking more in the 150-200g range?



> Thirdly, cut your calories drastically. I'm talking 1,000 under BMR.


That's probably the tough one. It looks like, after plugging everything into myfitnesspal.com, I'm sitting at consuming easily 2100 calories per day. my BMR is 2017 according to BMR calculator. I can't imagine cutting down to ~1017 calories per day... 1500 maybe. 1000? I'm not sure that's gonna happen. That sounds quite unhealthy, really.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

action9000 said:


> That raises another question: Do you guys feel like going to the gym 3 times per week is "enough" for someone with a desk job who is trying to lose a little weight, or does weight loss simply require more dedication than that?


If your main goal is weight loss then calories and food type is where to focus as I mentioned in my earlier thread. My workout yesterday was Insanity for about 45 minutes then a 5 mile run in the evening, between those I figure I burned less than 1000 calories...that's like a single foot long sub. Eating just the 6" sub instead of the foot long would have gotten you halfway there compared to the calorie burn of the workouts. A pound is roughly 3500 calories, so you have to create a deficit each day to burn that. If you want to lose a pound in a week you need to eat about 500 calories a day less than you burn.

If you are wanting to be strong and lean then gym time comes into play. I'd suggest less time on your workouts but more of them. Try to keep a minimum of a half hour a day just to keep in somewhat decent shape. Walking counts toward that if you just want to stay somewhat fit. Alternating weight days with cardio days is what I've seen most fitness pros recommend. I wouldn't do much more than an hour a day though unless you're training for something specific, too easy to burn out plus your body does need time to recover between workouts.

Most people have unrealistic expectations on muscle gains in my experience. A pound or so of lean muscle each month is about what is realistic given a lot of gym time. The guys you see that are really buff have been hitting it for years.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

@action9000
_There is a BMI machine/scale at my gym. It shows detailed readouts of water weight, body fat, etc. I check it out about once a month. Results haven't been significantly different from when I started going (I used it on my first session at the gym) and today._

To get an accurate reading on body fat by using such scales (which use bioimpendance) you have to be at least 3 hours without food or fluids and 24 hours without exercise, otherwise it can be off by even 10%.

Do not cut down below your BMR especially by that much. Your organs will downscale their function and your BMR will be reduced and you will lose a lot more muscle mass than normally (1/4 is always lost when losing weight). Aim for about 1700 - 1800 kcal per day. There's no way you can sustain 1000 kcal diet it, even if we exclude the effects on your metabolism it will make you feel hungry all day and you won't be able to move from the tiredness = fail before you even begin (crash diet).

source: dietetics student


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

action9000 said:


> I just plugged in my typical meals into myfitnesspal.com. It looks like I'm getting 70-80g of protein per day without any trouble. Is that low for the situation I'm in? Are you talking more in the 150-200g range?
> 
> That's probably the tough one. It looks like, after plugging everything into myfitnesspal.com, I'm sitting at consuming easily 2100 calories per day. my BMR is 2017 according to BMR calculator. I can't imagine cutting down to ~1017 calories per day... 1500 maybe. 1000? I'm not sure that's gonna happen. That sounds quite unhealthy, really.


1000 is too low. You need to keep yourself to the point that you're not that hungry or you'll either get really tired or go binge eating and destroy your work. Plug in your weight goals into myfitnesspal.com as well and it'll give you a reasonable number to shoot for. Here's a good calculator for ideal weight. Ideal Weight Calculator

70-80g of protein is a little on the low side for weight loss in my opinion. Most fitness sites I've seen say around 1.2-1.4 grams per kg of body weight if you're exercising heavily, down to .8 grams/kg for light or no exercise. I'd probably aim for at least 100-120g. 

How to Calculate Protein RDA | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

> If you want to lose a pound in a week you need to eat about 500 calories a day less than you burn.


That sounds like a good rule of thumb. Thanks.



> To get an accurate reading on body fat by using such scales (which use bioimpendance) you have to be at least 3 hours without food or fluids and 24 hours without exercise, otherwise it can be off by even 10%.


That is really good to know! Thanks!



> Do not cut down below your BMR especially by that much. Your organs will downscale their function and your BMR will be reduced and you will lose a lot more muscle mass than normally (1/4 is always lost when losing weight). Aim for about 1700 - 1800 kcal per day. There's no way you can sustain 1000 kcal diet it, even if we exclude the effects on your metabolism it will make you feel hungry all day and you won't be able to move from the tiredness = fail before you even begin (crash diet).


I agree.


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Here's a good calculator for ideal weight. Ideal Weight Calculator


Result
Based on the Robinson formula (1983), your ideal weight is *169.1 lbs*
Based on the Miller formula (1983), your ideal weight is *164.3 lbs*
Based on the Devine formula (1974), your ideal weight is *176.1 lbs*
Based on the Hamwi formula (1964), your ideal weight is *183.2 lbs*
Based on the healthy BMI recommendation, your recommended weight is _*140.2 lbs - 189.5 lbs*_

My 195lbs isn't too far off the upper end of the BMI, but I'd still like to take it down closer to 180. Haha...I haven't been 164.3 lbs since I was 18. :tongue:


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Typically when doing high-intensity cardio, I'm noticing people referencing target heart rates. I'm familiar with the concept but I just question the truth behind it. I often see 60-80% of target heart rate being good for cardio sessions. I feel like I can go harder, say 90-95%, and burn more calories. If I can, is that okay?

My maximum heart rate, depending on the equation used, is somewhere between 186 and 192. Let's say 190 for the sake of example.
I feel comfortable running for 45 mins + at over 90% of my max heart rate. 90% is 171 BPM. I don't feel ill or overly uncomfortable (very sweaty, warm skin, that's it) by keeping my heart rate in the 170-178 BPM range for long periods. Any higher than about 180 and I will feel nauseous after more than a few minutes, but I *can* sustain over 90% of my max heart rate for fairly long periods.

Is it okay to do cardio at 90%+ my max heart rate or should I back that down a little bit for some reason? at 90%+, I start to sweat a lot and my skin gets warm. I can't hold a conversation and I'm totally "in the zone" of running. I can't focus on too much else, since it takes so much out of me to sustain that...but I can keep going. Is that okay to push that hard or should I back off?


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

action9000 said:


> Typically when doing high-intensity cardio, I'm noticing people referencing target heart rates. I'm familiar with the concept but I just question the truth behind it. I often see 60-80% of target heart rate being good for cardio sessions. I feel like I can go harder, say 90-95%, and burn more calories. If I can, is that okay?
> 
> My maximum heart rate, depending on the equation used, is somewhere between 186 and 192. Let's say 190 for the sake of example.
> I feel comfortable running for 45 mins + at over 90% of my max heart rate. 90% is 171 BPM. I don't feel ill or overly uncomfortable (very sweaty, warm skin, that's it) by keeping my heart rate in the 170-178 BPM range for long periods. Any higher than about 180 and I will feel nauseous after more than a few minutes, but I *can* sustain over 90% of my max heart rate for fairly long periods.
> ...


I would say listen to your body on this one. As long as you're not feeling a lot of ill effects you're probably OK, those numbers are a general guideline. Just keep in mind if you go too hard your body won't really burn that much fat because you go into anaerobic mode. But you shouldn't be able to stay in that zone without ill effects for 45 minutes so I suspect you're on the very high side of your target heart rate.

Here's a good link.
Aerobic Exercise Intensity and Target Heart Rate - HPMC Occupational Health Services


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

action9000 said:


> Typically when doing high-intensity cardio, I'm noticing people referencing target heart rates. I'm familiar with the concept but I just question the truth behind it. I often see 60-80% of target heart rate being good for cardio sessions. I feel like I can go harder, say 90-95%, and burn more calories. If I can, is that okay?
> 
> My maximum heart rate, depending on the equation used, is somewhere between 186 and 192. Let's say 190 for the sake of example.
> I feel comfortable running for 45 mins + at over 90% of my max heart rate. 90% is 171 BPM. I don't feel ill or overly uncomfortable (very sweaty, warm skin, that's it) by keeping my heart rate in the 170-178 BPM range for long periods. Any higher than about 180 and I will feel nauseous after more than a few minutes, but I *can* sustain over 90% of my max heart rate for fairly long periods.
> ...


You will burn less fat and more muscle if you go so high


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

@action9000

Find a way to have fun while exercising. You were probably thinner in high school because you felt like exercise was a part of who you were and engraved in your lifestyle because it was an enjoyable experience. 

I started to lose weight when I played sports I enjoyed and exercised with friends. Loosen up a little and have fun. When you do, you will find yourself eating less comforting food (or eating less in general) because you won't have to compensate for stressing and working yourself too hard. 

You're still young, keep your young spirit alive and go play. =)


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

mony said:


> Find a way to have fun while exercising. You were probably thinner in high school because you felt like exercise was a part of who you were and engraved in your lifestyle because it was an enjoyable experience.
> 
> I started to lose weight when I played sports I enjoyed and exercised with friends. Loosen up a little and have fun. When you do, you will find yourself eating less comforting food (or eating less in general) because you won't have to compensate for stressing and working yourself too hard.
> 
> You're still young, keep your young spirit alive and go play. =)


I agree 100% with this. If you can find something you enjoy doing that is physical then you'll stick with it, and the results will take care of themselves. I play indoor soccer for some social time and run several times a week for some alone time to think and burn off energy and frustrations. 

Only time I hit the gym or do workout videos (yuck) is when I'm working up to something fun that I know I won't be able to complete without it like the Tough Mudder. http://www.toughmudder.com


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

invisiblegirl said:


> I'm sorry to disagree with anyone else here, but weight lifting and consuming more calories doesn't do much for getting weight off--building muscle, yes, but losing fat no. You may also have hit a plateau which is why you're not gaining or losing. Fewer calories (juice has a lotta calories, sadly) and some serious cardio should help you break the plateau.


I was a personal trainer and nutritionist, and have been working out for nearly 15 years.

He needs to eat more, especially more protein, and lift weights. 

I can back that up with loads of research if necessary.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Here, science-based advice:

Fat Loss | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

Reducing Body Fat Percentage by Gaining Muscle - Q&A | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

How to set calorie levels: 

Calories | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

Weight training: Weight Training | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

action9000 said:


> That's probably the tough one. It looks like, after plugging everything into myfitnesspal.com, I'm sitting at consuming easily 2100 calories per day. my BMR is 2017 according to BMR calculator. I can't imagine cutting down to ~1017 calories per day... 1500 maybe. 1000? I'm not sure that's gonna happen. That sounds quite unhealthy, really.


It's definitely difficult. Then again, Tupac literally got shot and continued making records until he faked his death and disappeared. So this is not all that difficult in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are your calorie needs:

ACE Fit | Daily Caloric Needs Estimator

Based on your stats, you need 2960 calories to maintain your weight at a MODERATE activity level (that's doing moderate exercise 3-5 days per week).

To lose fat, decrease that by 500 calories a day. Don't drop below 2460 calories a day, trust me on this. You'll also be burning calories through your weight training workouts. Cardio is not an efficient calorie burner unless you are really going at it hardcore (and that isn't what you need, unless you decide to train for an event).

I'm going to calculate your protein needs next...brb


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

action9000 said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I'm 28/m, 6'1" and 195 lbs.
> 
> I typically burn ~650 cal on the treadmill per visit, doing either HIIT or constant runs (usually ~45-60 mins or 5-6k), depending on my mood. I don't have a lot of endurance or strength. I eat moderately, rarely snack, cut back on soft drinks (not completely, but definitely better).


Don't do HIIT more than once per week. Snacking is fine, as long as it fits in your calorie allotment for the day.



action9000 said:


> I don't know exactly how many calories I consume but according to calorie calculators, I need ~2600 calories a day to maintain my weight. There is no way I'm consuming even close to that these days - probably closer to the range of 1800-2200. I could probably stand to knock that down a little more. I'm just worried to combine a lot of cardio with little food.


Track them to find out for sure. People tend to underestimate intake.

1800-2200 is not even close to being enough for you. 



action9000 said:


> I have noticed one thing: I haven't been gaining any weight. I also haven't lost a damn thing. My body fat% isn't significantly different (maybe a tiny bit lower but insignificantly so) and my weight is the exact same.


Do you mind sharing what your body fat percentage is? It will help me estimate your protein needs.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

action9000 said:


> Do you think I should balance out my cardio and weight training? How hard should I be exerting myself? Is there anything you would recommend to improve the likelihood of getting results? I feel like my progress is very slow and any advice is welcome!


If your goal is to *lose* weight, STOP LIFTING WEIGHTS!

Muscle is much heavier than fat.

Lifting weights will only make you gain weight.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> I was a personal trainer and nutritionist, and have been working out for nearly 15 years.
> 
> He needs to eat more, especially more protein, and lift weights.
> 
> I can back that up with loads of research if necessary.


I completely agree that is one way to do it. Assuming he's willing to put that much time in the gym. The way I suggested also works although he will not get as strong. The issue I've seen over and over is burnout with simply raising physical activity enough to compensate for the extra calories.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

bluekitdon said:


> I completely agree that is one way to do it. Assuming he's willing to put that much time in the gym. The way I suggested also works although he will not get as strong. The issue I've seen over and over is burnout with simply raising physical activity enough to compensate for the extra calories.


I agree - and I didn't say to eat protein without limits - I calculated his caloric needs and provided a suggestion for a healthful deficit too.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

emberfly said:


> If your goal is to *lose* weight, STOP LIFTING WEIGHTS!
> 
> Muscle is much heavier than fat.
> 
> Lifting weights will only make you gain weight.


False, false, false :tongue:

If you want to lose FAT, lifting weights is a very effective way to do so. Lose lean body mass, lower your metabolic rate...not good.

A pound of muscle and a pound of fat are both...a pound. Muscle is more dense than fat and takes up less space. 

Lifting weights CAN result in an increase on the scale, but that's not a bad thing. More muscle = increased metabolic rate = easier fat loss.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> False, false, false :tongue:
> 
> If you want to lose FAT, lifting weights is a very effective way to do so. Lose lean body mass, lower your metabolic rate...not good.
> 
> ...


Maybe I took the thread too seriously. His goal isn't to lose weight but to look better?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, and he doesn't need to put much time in the gym to get excellent results - he can do three full-body workouts per week (with weights) and throw in a HIIT session (NOT on a weight training day) and a 20 minute interval cardio workout, and one steady-state cardio workout per week, for example.

He could work out 4 or 5 days per week and get great results. More workouts do not equal faster results - in fact, that can be counter-productive (like @bluekitdon said). 

Sticking to compound movements in the gym would work very well.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

emberfly said:


> Maybe I took the thread too seriously. His goal isn't to lose weight but to look better?


Well, he said he wants to lose fat, so...


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Right you are, the wording is poor. The goal is ultimately fat loss. I'm not looking to bulk up but I understand that increased muscle will help burn fat, so it's definitely a valid approach!


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

action9000 said:


> A typical workday looks something like this:
> 
> Breakfast - Bagel w/ cream cheese with 300ml of juice (orange or apple).
> 
> ...


First of all, I agree with @_Snakecharmer_, that you should be lifting weights more than you perform cardio. Both are necessary, but because you are not that big to begin with, it's the lifting weights that will give your cardio an extra push to burn fat. Also lift a bit heavier if you can. For bench pressing, try using just the bar at first to get used to the motion. Also look up calisthenics on youtube to see how you can use your own body weight as a workout. As for your diet, the reason why you haven't lost much fat could "possibly" be the result of eating too much bread, or more specifically, too many white flour products (which doesn't afford your body with any nutritional value). 

If you cut out the bagels, breads, sandwiches, rice, and pasta, I believe you might start seeing more definitive results as far as burning fat goes. You can also try to substitute the white flour products for whole grain products just to see how your body reacts. If it allows you to burn fat better than the white flour products then you can have sandwiches with 100% whole grain flours only (but still not many, or _*huge*_ pieces of bread). And if you must eat rice, eat brown or wild rice, as they're packed with nutrients. But if your body continues to resist fat loss even with eating whole grain foods, then I'd suggest that you completely cut out white flour AND whole grain products and see how your body responds to that. 

Another issue might be your juice intake. Are you drinking store-bought juices, or are you making your own juice at home? If it's the former, then there's most likely a lot of added sugar and fructose corn syrup (that again, provides little to no nutritional value to your body). If you have the money, try to invest in a juicer. I have a nutribullet myself, and it's the best juicing product I've ever bought (I've also heard that Ninja juicers are pretty awesome). You should be drinking water with every meal, in-between meals, and even after juicing (if you ever decide to do it). No kind of juice will ever hydrate your body as well as water does, and hydration is important for fat loss. And this one might be hard, but you should probably eliminate ALL soft drinks from your diet, as they do nothing but dehydrate you (I learned that lesson the hard way lol). 

You might also try eating more than 3 times a day. And don't be afraid to eat meat more than twice a day. It seems like you're already pairing it with vegetables, so I would say to eat more meat, but also eat even more vegetables (make sure that there are more vegetables on your plate than meat & that you mostly have a green vegetable present). 

And last but not least, if you know what time you will be going to sleep, try to have your last meal at least 3 hours before that time. So if you think you'll fall asleep at 11pm, don't eat anything after 8pm, and so on and so forth. I will say that by changing my diet to what I've written above, I've lost 28 pounds in 3-4 weeks. I'm bigger than you are, so that probably contributes as well. But even so I've lost 28 pounds by not starving myself, by not eating only 2-3 times a day, and by not eliminating meat or fats from my diet. I'll give you an example of my diet:

*Breakfast* - 2 egg omelet w/ freshly cut green peppers, onions, 1 turkey italian sausage (cut into pieces), and 1/2 cup of baby bella mushrooms. I add a little sea salt & black pepper for taste.

*Snack (about 2 hours after breakfast)* - I drink homemade carrot, Kale, and apple juice (it's tastier than it sounds lol). 

*Lunch* - 1 Roasted chicken thigh w/ green, orange, and red bell peppers, minced garlic, onions, carrots, and mushrooms (all seasoned with parsley, basil, oregano, chili powder, turmeric, sea salt, paprika, and pepper), w/ added coconut milk.
**_Even my family, who routinely mocks my diet, loved this dish!!!_

*Snack* - Homemade apple juice (only 3 apples, no added sugar or syrup). 

*Snack* - Can of tuna fish (water based - with some olive oil mayo) w/ random mixed green veggies (any I can find in my house). 

*Dinner* - 1 pan-seared or grilled steak (I prefer bison, but beef, lamb, or fresh fish are awesome as well), cooked in olive oil. 2 steamed broccoli crowns w/ garlic powder, paprika, sea salt, turmeric, and pepper. And mashed garlic & butter cauliflower (looks just like mashed potatoes, and tastes just as good, though still different).


----------



## fractal_dreams (Aug 23, 2014)

A site that I've recently began following for its blog posts (and the community seems cool) is nerdfitness.com. Its blog posts seem reasonably well researched, entertaining, and I agree with many of them in broad strokes. I see it as incredibly helpful as a jam-packed resource for exercise and behavioral change advice for people of certain personality types (generally all of the people that I get along best with.)

There are a lot of different opinions out there about nutrition and optimum exercise techniques for different goals, so it is hard to give platitudes as to what is best in any situation. But if you are going to pick up weight training, I would recommend spending time researching and practice correct form. It's really important no matter how much lifting you do. Give yourself time in practicing all the movements you try before adding much weight, and you can always pair cardio with your lifting days while you are still learning the movements (any activity is better than none.)

Personally, I'm a huge fan of HI circuit training since it kicks your ass quickly and then you are done. And it can be great for body-recomposition, but plenty of people can injure themselves by jumping in without proper supervision or personal research of correct, healthy form.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

To piggyback on what @KINGoftheAMAZONS and @Snakecharmer are saying, I too think you should be getting between 150-200 g protein a day and that the bagels, pasta, and juice are too many carbs. Bagels for breakfast are terrible. Eat eggs instead. Also, I don't recall seeing any mention of alcohol in your diet. Alcohol is a huge source of carbs, so for most people who want to lose weight, simply eliminating alcohol can go a long way (disclaimer, I love beer but only have about 4 beers per week).

Resistance training has a greater effect on your BMR than aerobic training but you will be more fit and will burn more calories if you have both in your routine. Aerobic fitness is the foundation. You don't need to train for a marathon, but you need a body that can handle higher intensity and before going there, you will be healthier and more motivated to be consistent in your workouts if you have that base before you begin more strenuous workouts. Your BMR will respond more rapidly to strength training than aerobic training, but it is not one or the other. You need to balance everything. Moderation in all things, including moderation. ;-)


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd also like to add that everything I read about "women can't eat under 1200 calories" or "you need ___ calories" was nonsense. You have to take metabolism into account. Once I knocked off 300-400 more calories, and made my calories less sugar, I saw great results. I agree on the exercise advice, but, even exercising my rump off, I saw no change until I legitimately ate less.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

telepariah said:


> To piggyback on what @KINGoftheAMAZONS and @Snakecharmer are saying, I too think you should be getting between 150-200 g protein a day and that the bagels, pasta, and juice are too many carbs.


150-200g a day is excessive, no matter who you are.

Studies show that more that regular bodybuilders do not need anywhere near that much.

I posted these studies a good while ago with KINGoftheAMAZONS.

A figure from a review article, gives a figure of 0.94 grams per kilogram (of body mass) per day for bodybuilders. This is about 80g if you have a weight of 195 pounds. Protein supplements and exercise

The timing of when you actually consume the protein is important too. Eg even less is required if you consume it within a few hours of resistance exercise.

Apart from that, agree with the idea that one should sort out ones diet first and make sure one is already making progress, before messing with an exercise regime. Don't change too many things at once, change one thing at a time so you can find what works. 3 months is nothing in the grand scheme of things. Take your time.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Nope, there is nothing wrong with having that much protein, per research. I'm not saying you NEED it, but research does support having more than the standard recommendation if you are trying to improve body composition and blunt appetite.

That's a very old study that you quoted there. 

Protein | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


----------

